# Coon dog question



## MrBull (Feb 13, 2017)

Can anyone tell me anything about a Treeing Walker named Power Pack? A friend of mine is interested in breeding to this dog. What kind of nose does this dog have? How accurate is he? How does he handle?


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 15, 2017)

Ive heard of him but im an English man ....I don't know anything about him.


----------

